# Someone stole my engine!!!



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*So I came to my storage unit this afternoon to get some stuff and what did I find? My 97 was sitting there BUT WITHOUT AN ENGINE!!!!*









*"WHO COULD DO SUCH A HORRIBLE THING TO ME?!?!?!?!"*









*That's kinda strange, They didn't seem to want the auto tranny...I wonder why?*









*I wonder who could do such a thing?*


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's like you wanted it to get stolen. Is this insurance fraud??? 

j/k


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your joking right? you sold it?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I stole it, I'm making a dirt-bike. Sorry man 100cc's just aren't enough.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, Chef came and took it off my hands this weekend. The ol' 1997 is going off to the metal eater this Fri. 

BTW, I jus put down a bunch of that cat liter stuff to absorb that spill. The owner was walking by and he approached me like Lumburg in Office Space. He's Like "Yeaaa, I'm gonna need you to clean up that spill on the floor. If you could do that right away, that would be Grrrreeeeaaaaaaaaaat." "It coud possibly seep in to the neighboring units and they wouldn't be tooo happy about thaaaat...Thaaaannnks."


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, That transmission id F-ing heavy....damn slush-box. I had to lift it up into the car after I took the pictures. I guess it'll go to get crushed since no one wants an abused auto tranny.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah no kidding... try lifting a manual trany after you lift the auto... the manual feels light man!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ya know how hard could it be? I bet me with a couple more people could make a little go-kart frame (I got the welding machine and tube) then strap a small 4 banger in it. Hell we would have a go kart that could whip any cars ass in acelleration as long as we didn't do a wheelie and flip


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tht look is priceless...... WTF


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dude! those new balances rock!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dude! those new balances rock!!!


Took me awhile to figure out what you were talking about. LOL, I already got motor oil on them last week, I get shoes dirty real quick.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here we go:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I never buy white


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey Justin, do you still have that strut brace?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> Hey Justin, do you still have that strut brace?


absolutely maybe.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

good thread....nice pics pimpin  those subtitles match your expressions perfect. lol


----------

